# Greetings from Hertfordshire!



## urbanculturedispatj (Jun 23, 2020)

Hi all, hope anyone reading is doing well.

Lurked on the forums for a few weeks, already got a lot of great information from it.

Looking forward to getting involved in some discussions and learning more useful information.

M


----------



## MarkM (Jun 5, 2020)

I'm Hertfordshire too. Whereabouts?


----------

